# Gestione economica e finanziaria dei club. Milan incluso.



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Luglio 2014)

Il sito specializzato *Tifoso bilanciato*, ha da poco pubblicato un articolo illuminante sulla gestione economica e finanziaria dei club di calcio. Il discorso si ricollega a quanto già detto qui: http://www.milanworld.net/vademecum-calciomercato-vt16119.html e tra le righe ho deciso collegare e analizzare questo studio con la situazione rossonera.

La gestione di ogni azienda si può dividere tra *"gestione economica"* e *"gestione finanziaria"*. Nella prima categoria (g.e./c.e.) rientrano gli ammortamenti, i salari, le plusvalenze, il merchandising, diritti tv, abbonamenti. Nella seconda categoria (g.f./s.p.), invece, rientrano i cosiddetti flussi di cassa: il denaro che entra ed esce. 

Supponiamo, a questo punto, di avere due squadre: A e B. Entrambe hanno dei ricavi simili, sui 50M, e un flusso di cassa altrettanto simile, 50M ogni anno. Tuttavia la società A decide di investire 100M in calciatori (con contratti di 5 anni, quindi 20M all'anno di ammortamenti) dandogli 40M di stipendi lordi. In tutto 60M di investimenti nella gestione economica. E 100M nella gestione finanziaria (quindi dal +50 iniziale si passa ad un indebitamento di -50M).

La società B, invece, prende solo parametri zero spendendo 60M lordi in stipendi. In tutto 60M di investimenti nella gestione economica (come la società A) e +50M ancora intatti nella gestione finanziaria. 

A primo acchito verrebbe da dire: A si indebita e sta messa peggio di B che invece non spende una lira. Ma in realtà non è così. Almeno nel lungo periodo. Infatti, inizialmente, nei primi 5 anni, la situazione delle 2 squadre può apparire simile:







Tuttavia, con il passare degli anni il risultato negativo della società A (nella gestione economica) si trasformerà in utile nel momento in cui finisce di pagare gli ammortamenti. E il flusso di cassa costante porta la società a tornare ad avere liquidità. La società B, invece, pur partendo da un iniziale flusso di cassa +50 (la A partiva da -50), vedrebbe nel tempo erodere del tutto la sua liquidità. Questo perché ha deciso di investire i 60M su voci "fisse" (peraltro maggiori rispetto ai ricavi), quali sono i salari, che con il tempo erodono tutto il cash flow. Ma non solo, qualora la società decidesse di rinnovare quei 60M di salari, non essendoci più flusso di cassa, si avvierebbe verso il dissesto finanziario che costringerebbe la società a cedere i propri calciatori per sopravvivere. 






La società A, pur essendosi indebitata inizialmente più della società B, ha deciso di non destinare tutti gli sforzi sugli stipendi ma ha stabilito di utilizzare le voci fisse dei salari su una cifra (40) inferiore rispetto ai ricavi (50), destinando il resto dei soldi (20) sugli ammortamenti che con il passare del tempo si esauriranno. In questo modo, mantenendo i ricavi superiori ai costi fissi, si produrrà un utile che con il passare del tempo farà tornare in positivo il cash flow. *Quindi non tutti gli indebitamenti sono uguali. Infatti, quelli che producono utili e flussi di cassa con il passare del tempo sono indebitamenti positivi. Al contrario, quelli che invece bruciano soltanto liquidità senza produrre alcun utile, sono debiti negativi.*

*Il Milan negli ultimi anni ha sempre avuto una situazione simile alla società B (debiti negativi) quindi con i costi che pareggiano o superano i ricavi che sono andati via via diminuendo.* In questo modo l'indebitamento è aumentato anno dopo anno, senza produrre alcun effetto economico positivo, fino al punto in cui l'investitore di maggioranza (nel 2012) ha detto basta. Le cessioni di Ibrahimovic e Thiago Silva, in sostanza, hanno avuto lo scopo di rimettere in carreggiata una società che spendeva tanto e male. Ovviamente nulla si risolve con un colpo di bacchetta, per cui la "febbre" che ci aveva colpito passerà soltanto dopo diversi anni di completo (o quasi) digiuno in cui i costi diventeranno inferiori ai ricavi, e la società sarà nuovamente in grado di produrre degli utili e dei flussi di cassa positivi che permetteranno alla proprietà di tornare ad investire senza che nel lungo periodo ci rimetta. *Questo discorso i dirigenti non lo faranno mai, vuoi per la complessità della faccenda, vuoi per la paura delle reazioni dei tifosi* che di fronte ad un discorso del tipo: _"per 5 anni penseremo soprattutto al settore giovanile, in prima squadra ci arrangeremo perché non possiamo permetterci investimenti nel breve periodo"_, probabilmente temono una sommossa popolare. O, più verosimilmente, un riverbero sul mercato riguardante le avversarie che possono approfittarne giocando al ribasso sui prezzi dei giocatori in rosa. Per questo motivo Barbara Berlusconi continua a ripetere che la società è vicina e che tornerà ad investire. Senza ovviamente specificare quando... 

Le big europee possono indebitarsi proprio perché producono tantissimi soldi e quindi hanno sempre utili o flussi di cassa positivi.

*A conclusione dell'analisi un interessante accenno ai cosiddetti "giochetti" che si fanno con le plusvalenze e i giocatori della primavera con i prezzi gonfiati. Queste operazioni, fondamentalmente, hanno lo scopo di aggiustare la gestione economica (conto economico) della società, ma non intaccano minimamente la gestione finanziaria (stato patrimoniale).* 
Infatti, se la squadra A e quella B (molto amiche) si scambiano due giocatori della primavera valutandoli entrambi 20M, faranno entrambe una plusvalenza di 20M, buona per la gestione economica, ma il flusso di cassa sarebbe uguale a 0 perché 20 do e 20 ricevo. Anzi, un utilizzo costante (anno dopo anno) di questa pratica porterebbe al dissesto della società perché ogni volta che acquisto un primavera a 20M, devo ammortizzarlo aumentando quindi la quota ammortamenti complessiva.






E' ovvio che se invece vendo soltanto giocatori della primavera a 20M, o della prima squadra, senza prenderne altrettanti, produrrò benefici sia nella gestione economica che in quella finanziaria. Quindi le plusvalenze in una sola direzione (es. Udinese) produrranno bilanci senza dubbio sani. Ma quelle in entrambe le direzioni portano benefici apparenti che nel lungo periodo creano soltanto danni. Infatti non bisogna badare soltanto alle plusvalenze ma anche ai flussi di denaro che entrano ed escono e che alla lunga sono decisivi.

*Un'altra pratica simile a questa, perfettamente legale come la prima ma dai dubbi benefici pratici, è quella di cedere il proprio marchio ad una società controllata da quella principale ed inglobata nel bilancio consolidato.* Noi lo abbiamo fatto nel 2005, creando una società ad hoc (Milan Entertainment srl) controllata da AC Milan s.p.a. alla quale quest'ultima ha ceduto il marchio per la bellezza di 180M. Stessa cosa hanno fatto, tra le big, Inter, Roma, Lazio. Non è nient'altro che un trucco contabile.


----------



## Jino (26 Luglio 2014)

Topic molto interessante, bravo. 

Beh che dire, siamo da anni ed anni in un vero e proprio vortice che ci tira in basso, come si può risolvere!? Boh, servirebbe davvero un colpo di spugna, ossia cacciare Galliani e la sua scellerata politica e mettere un dirigente nuovo con idee e metodi nuovi, lasciargli carta bianca e cessioni anche dolorose per poter poi ripartire, seppure con calma, sperando di rivedere nel giro di qualche stagione un Milan nuovo, diverso, sano.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Topic molto interessante, bravo.
> 
> Beh che dire, siamo da anni ed anni in un vero e proprio vortice che ci tira in basso, come si può risolvere!? Boh, servirebbe davvero un colpo di spugna, ossia cacciare Galliani e la sua scellerata politica e mettere un dirigente nuovo con idee e metodi nuovi, lasciargli carta bianca e cessioni anche dolorose per poter poi ripartire, seppure con calma, sperando di rivedere nel giro di qualche stagione un Milan nuovo, diverso, sano.



praticamente quello che ha fatto la Juventus... dopo essere stati rasi al suolo dalla serie B e aver sbagliato le prime scelte, hanno investito tanto inizialmente (stadio compreso) dando il malloppo in mano ad un dirigente nuovo e ritenuto capace che, bene o male, ha investito quei soldi in maniera costante e prudente senza ingolfare il bilancio.


----------



## MissRossonera (26 Luglio 2014)

Grazie,questo post mi è stato utilissimo,ora ho molto più chiaro tutto il quadro.Che dire,è una situazione più che ingarbugliata!


----------



## Petrecte (26 Luglio 2014)

A me nessuno toglie il dubbio che il geometra tiri a campare...... per nascondere al capo i suoi magheggi con gli "amici" a spese della società ..... altro che buonauscita ....


----------



## bargnani83 (26 Luglio 2014)

complimenti bellissimo post.questo evidenzia la politica societaria sbagliata post-atene.spendendo gli stessi soldi in maniera diversa avremmo vinto più di un semplice scudetto negli ultimi 7 anni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Luglio 2014)

In pratica il punto è che noi facciamo il madornale errore di stabilire per i salari più del ricavato, mentre un Real Madrid al contrario stabilisce per i salari meno del ricavato? Solo che non mi è ancora chiaro come incida la gestione finanziaria.


----------



## Serginho (27 Luglio 2014)

Ottimo topic, ma secondo te quanti anni ancora di rubinetti tappatissimi ci aspettano? Considerando che dal 2012 Silvio ha venduto pure sua madre e non ha comprato manco i palloni per Milanello


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Luglio 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ottimo topic, ma secondo te quanti anni ancora di rubinetti tappatissimi ci aspettano? Considerando che dal 2012 Silvio ha venduto pure sua madre e non ha comprato manco i palloni per Milanello



Più che altro io non ho capito se il Milan sta coi rubinetti chiusi o rientra ancora nell'esempio della squadra B che spende tutto in salari.


----------



## numero 3 (27 Luglio 2014)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> complimenti bellissimo post.questo evidenzia la politica societaria sbagliata post-atene.spendendo gli stessi soldi in maniera diversa avremmo vinto più di un semplice scudetto negli ultimi 7 anni.


Non è detto perché purtroppo lo sport non è una scienza esatta...l'investimento sul "calciatore" è sempre rischioso...Pato è l'esempio..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Luglio 2014)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> complimenti bellissimo post.questo evidenzia la politica societaria sbagliata post-atene.spendendo gli stessi soldi in maniera diversa avremmo vinto più di un semplice scudetto negli ultimi 7 anni.



Non ho letto i bilanci dal 1987 ad oggi, ma le cose credo siano state quasi sempre così, poi con la legge Melandri che ha centralizzato i diritti tv le cose sono andate progressivamente peggiorando. 



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In pratica il punto è che noi facciamo il madornale errore di stabilire per i salari più del ricavato, mentre un Real Madrid al contrario stabilisce per i salari meno del ricavato? Solo che non mi è ancora chiaro come incida la gestione finanziaria.



Esatto il Real utilizza per gli stipendi meno della metà di quanto fattura (oltre 500M).



Serginho ha scritto:


> Ottimo topic, ma secondo te quanti anni ancora di rubinetti tappatissimi ci aspettano? Considerando che dal 2012 Silvio ha venduto pure sua madre e non ha comprato manco i palloni per Milanello



Credo altri 2-3 ma se si continua ad acquistare parametri zero e ad appesantire il bilancio con i salari non se ne esce fuori.



numero 3 ha scritto:


> Non è detto perché purtroppo lo sport non è una scienza esatta...l'investimento sul "calciatore" è sempre rischioso...Pato è l'esempio..



Concordo!


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Luglio 2014)

Direi che non ne usciremo mai finché c'è Galliani.


----------



## Serginho (27 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Credo altri 2-3 ma se si continua ad acquistare parametri zero e ad appesantire il bilancio con i salari non se ne esce fuori.



E io mi chiedo perché si continua ad agire così? E sopratutto perché Berlusconi continua a tenere al suo posto quell'incapace?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Luglio 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> E io mi chiedo perché si continua ad agire così? E sopratutto perché Berlusconi continua a tenere al suo posto quell'incapace?



Domanda da 1M di dollari  
Per me quando andrà via Galliani, andrà via pure Berlusconi. E se è vera la storia del patto di 4 anni (stipulato a dicembre 2013) tra 3-4 anni, magari con uno stadio nuovo, Berlusconi lascerà tutto nelle mani della figlia (che deve avere un posto di riguardo come i fratelli) e di un gruppo dirigenziale più giovane, probabilmente scelto da lei. Soltanto allora torneranno gli Albertini e i Maldini (se saranno ancora disponibili). Nel frattempo si tira a campare con Galliani. Ma credo proprio che, anche per una questione di età, questa sarà l'ultima decade del duo Silvio-Adriano. Che potranno vantarsi di aver governato il Milan per la bellezza di 30 anni. Eguagliando così per durata Fidel Castro in quel di Cuba...


----------



## Sindaco (27 Luglio 2014)

Anche alla luce di questo interessantissimo post, emerge ancora una volta il problema essenziale del Milan: l'assenza di una struttura societaria adatta alla gestione di un'azienda di queste dimensioni.

Nonostante il Milan abbia assunto la forma della S.p.A., la società è gestita in modo padronale con Galliani che è tutto tranne che un manager. Non basta aver avuto la fabbrichetta brianzola per potersi definire tale.

A fare da contraltare ci dovrebbe essere la proprietà, ossia Silviuzzo, che però ha da sempre utilizzato il Milan come vetrina per il culto della propria personalità e che, quindi, non ha mai dato peso ad una gestione economica professionale.

Il consiglio di amministrazione non esiste (sono tutti pupi del giro di Berlusconi), l'assemblea dei soci è quasi irrilevante (considerate le quote degli azionisti) e, pertanto, gli amministratori non devono rendere conto praticamente a nessuno.

In questo contesto Galliani si è preoccupato di diventare un Padrino nel calcio italiano, come dimostra la sua condotta nell'ambito della candidatura di Tavecchio alla presidenza della FIGC, in cui ha da subito tirato le fila con un modo di fare mafioso che ormai connota ogni sua singola mossa.

E' chiaro che non può essere lui l'uomo in grado di portar fuori il Milan da queste secche. Serve un A.D. nuovo, preparato, fuori dal giro che ormai conosciamo e, magari, anche specializzato nel risanamento di società in stato di crisi, vista la prospettiva attuale del Milan.

Finché rimarrà lui, e tutta la sua corte dei miracoli, non ci sarà alcun futuro per questa squadra.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Esatto il Real utilizza per gli stipendi meno della metà di quanto fattura (oltre 500M).


Quindi a livello finanziario non sarebbe un problema stanziare quei 100 milioni perché poi vengono ammortizzati? E perché non lo facciamo pure noi?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quindi a livello finanziario non sarebbe un problema stanziare quei 100 milioni perché poi vengono ammortizzati? E perché non lo facciamo pure noi?



noi non possiamo permetterci di investire tutti quei soldi perché non li andremmo a riprendere visto che abbiamo dei costi (salari principalmente) ancora troppo alti rispetto ai guadagni. Il Real ha un rapporto salari - fatturato pari al 35-40% (600M fattura e 250M circa li destina per i salari). Quindi, complessivamente, continua a guadagnare più quanto spende e per questo motivo può stanziare tanti soldi tanto col tempo li riprenderà. Il Milan invece no. Noi abbiamo un rapporto salari - fatturato (bilancio 2013) pari al 55-60%. Quindi stiamo ancora spendendo più della metà di quanto guadagniamo soltanto in salari. E non produciamo alcun utile e nessun flusso di cassa. Cosa che invece (come ti dicevo) il Real fa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> noi non possiamo permetterci di investire tutti quei soldi perché non li andremmo a riprendere visto che abbiamo dei costi (salari principalmente) ancora troppo alti rispetto ai guadagni. Il Real ha un rapporto salari - fatturato pari al 35-40% (600M fattura e 250M circa li destina per i salari). Quindi, complessivamente, continua a guadagnare più quanto spende e per questo motivo può stanziare tanti soldi tanto col tempo li riprenderà. Il Milan invece no. Noi abbiamo un rapporto salari - fatturato (bilancio 2013) pari al 55-60%. Quindi stiamo ancora spendendo più della metà di quanto guadagniamo soltanto in salari. E non produciamo alcun utile e nessun flusso di cassa. Cosa che invece (come ti dicevo) il Real fa.


Praticamente il Real fa il mercato con l'utile tra salari e guadagni, se così si può definire?


----------



## Marilson (27 Luglio 2014)

questo topic, da solo, spiega il 90% dei nostri problemi. Complimenti all'autore del thread


----------



## Djici (27 Luglio 2014)

ma io a questo punto giuro che preferirei non comprare piu NESSUNO per 1 o 2 anni... e provare a rimpiazzare le riserve con dei primavera.

i parametri zero vanno pure benissimo ma solo se l'ingaggio rimane basso... cosa abbastanza difficile proprio perche i giocatori pretendono di piu sapendo che non paghi nulla per prenderli.

che senso ha dare un ingaggio simile a muntari... a a quello che vuole abate... a quello che ha mexes...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Praticamente il Real fa il mercato con l'utile tra salari e guadagni, se così si può definire?



esatto. Noi invece non siamo in quelle condizioni. Per lo stesso motivo, ma in proporzioni diverse, squadre come Roma, Juve e Napoli possono permettersi di investire cifre normali che a noi sembrano assurde. Purtroppo siamo gestiti davvero male ragazzi. E se non ce ne siamo mai accorti è perché Berlusconi ce lo ha permesso. Ma le società normali non funzionano come il Milan.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> esatto. Noi invece non siamo in quelle condizioni. Per lo stesso motivo, ma in proporzioni diverse, squadre come Roma, Juve e Napoli possono permettersi di investire cifre normali che a noi sembrano assurde. Purtroppo siamo gestiti davvero male ragazzi. E se non ce ne siamo mai accorti è perché Berlusconi ce lo ha permesso. Ma le società normali non funzionano come il Milan.


E com'è possibile che di stipendi spendiamo più di quanto guadagniamo? Non mi sembra così esagerato il nostro monte ingaggi.


----------



## Heaven (28 Luglio 2014)

Complimenti, bellissimo post..

Comunque un pó mi fa rassegnare al fatto che per ancora un po' di tempo vivremo questa situazione di stallo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E com'è possibile che di stipendi spendiamo più di quanto guadagniamo? Non mi sembra così esagerato il nostro monte ingaggi.



ho parlato di salari per semplificare al massimo (sono la voce di spesa maggiore) ma se leggi bene nelle tabelle del post si parla di *spese generali + stipendi* (le due principali voci di spesa). 
Il Milan attualmente nel complesso (considerando queste due voci più il resto) spende più di quanto incassa, ma se abbassassimo la quota stipendi (che da sola erode il 60% del fatturato) miglioreremmo sensibilmente la situazione. Poi dei tagli si possono fare anche per le spese generali visto che la Juve riesce a spendere meno.
L'altra soluzione sarebbe quella di aumentare le entrate ma senza stadio è impossibile. 

Milan 2013, bilancio della sola AC Milan s.p.a. quindi non il consolidato che poi assottiglia la perdita (*cifre per difetto, ma il totale è quello giusto)

Stipendi: 143M (60%)
Spese generali: 72M (30%)
Altre spese: 9M
Ammortamenti: 50M 

*Tot. costi: 278M * 
*Tot. fatturato: 242M*

Una situazione ipotetica buona, che ci permetterebbe di avere un buon margine di manovra con l'attuale fatturato, sarebbe questa: 

Stipendi: 100M (40%)
Spese generali: 50M (20%)
Altre spese: 9M
Ammortamenti: 50M 

*Tot. costi: 209M 
Tot. fatturato: 242M*

P.S. Una panoramica del nostro ultimo bilancio la trovi in questo thread: http://www.milanworld.net/bilancio-...n-al-31-12-13-numeri-e-curiosita-vt18311.html


----------



## runner (28 Luglio 2014)

a me va bene il discorso di risparmiare sugli ingaggi, però che poi non si spendano in cartellini....

finchè non si investe sui giovani che poi o ti fanno bene in campo o ti creano plusvalenza, allora non ci risolleveremo tanto velocemente!!

in passato si è sempre speso tantissimo


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Luglio 2014)

Sono anni che diciamo che prendere solo parametri zero con ingaggi assurdi che divengono poi invendibili è un suicidio economico..
Ma è anche un suicidio sportivo che per una società è ancora peggio..
Il post è chiaro ma io credo che per una società sportiva più di tutto conti l'avere una rosa che permetta di vincere o per lo meno di competere ad alti livelli (esempio Arsenal)..
La nostra politica che era andata benino finché avevamo una base di squadra fortissima si rivela devastante se applicata ad una rosa scarsa che fa rifondata da zero..
Oggi raccogliamo i frutti di anni di mercato fatto coi piedi, ormai la rosa fa pena..
Se nel tempo avessimo sempre mantenuto la rosa ad un livello accettabile invece di gettare i soldi in colpi spot ora non saremmo messi così..
Purtroppo questi sono tutti errori di Fester, lui ha creato una rosa da 160 milioni di costo ingaggi, lui non riesce più a piazzare nessuno dei mezzi giocatori presi che hanno ingaggi fuori dal mondo..
Va cacciato a pedate altro che, e denunciato per i danni altro che liquidazione..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> ho parlato di salari per semplificare al massimo (sono la voce di spesa maggiore) ma se leggi bene nelle tabelle del post si parla di *spese generali + stipendi* (le due principali voci di spesa).
> Il Milan attualmente nel complesso (considerando queste due voci più il resto) spende più di quanto incassa, ma se abbassassimo la quota stipendi (che da sola erode il 60% del fatturato) miglioreremmo sensibilmente la situazione. Poi dei tagli si possono fare anche per le spese generali visto che la Juve riesce a spendere meno.
> L'altra soluzione sarebbe quella di aumentare le entrate ma senza stadio è impossibile.
> 
> ...


Capisco, insomma dovremmo riuscire ad abbassare in qualche modo i costi e sarebbe cosa buona e giusta riuscire anche ad aumentare il fatturato ma come hai già detto dovremmo costruire lo stadio. Hai a disposizione un quadro su tutti gli stipendi della nostra rosa, cioè di tutti i 143 milioni?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Capisco, insomma dovremmo riuscire ad abbassare in qualche modo i costi e sarebbe cosa buona e giusta riuscire anche ad aumentare il fatturato ma come hai già detto dovremmo costruire lo stadio. Hai a disposizione un quadro su tutti gli stipendi della nostra rosa, cioè di tutti i 143 milioni?



Purtroppo no, gli stipendi non sono pubblici. Magari quando ho tempo proverò a fare una stima. Comunque 143M sono al lordo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Purtroppo no, gli stipendi non sono pubblici. Magari quando ho tempo proverò a fare una stima. Comunque 143M sono al lordo.


Hai il fatturato e le spese del resto della serie A?


----------



## Djici (28 Luglio 2014)

ma a questo punto vorrei sapere se non fosse stato molto piu intelligente non rinnovare a muntari a quelle cifre... se non sarebbe meglio dare 1 mln a mexes e dirli di scegliersi un altra squadra, se non si potrebbe fare la stessa cosa con robinho, se non si potrebbe dare mezzo millione a zaccardo a mandarlo via... stessa cosa con essien.

insomma, capisco che questi sono scarsi, vecchi e hanno un stipendio altissimo per le loro qualita... ma se questi li lasci liberi di andare dove vogliono e paghi una parte dei soldi che perderano (perche non esiste nessun altro al mondo che puo dare queste cifre a questi scarsoni) migliori decisamente il bilancio.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Hai il fatturato e le spese del resto della serie A?



No ma se ti fai un giro sul sito di cui parlo nel thread sicuro li trovi!


----------



## Serginho (28 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> ho parlato di salari per semplificare al massimo (sono la voce di spesa maggiore) ma se leggi bene nelle tabelle del post si parla di *spese generali + stipendi* (le due principali voci di spesa).
> Il Milan attualmente nel complesso (considerando queste due voci più il resto) spende più di quanto incassa, ma se abbassassimo la quota stipendi (che da sola erode il 60% del fatturato) miglioreremmo sensibilmente la situazione. Poi dei tagli si possono fare anche per le spese generali visto che la Juve riesce a spendere meno.
> L'altra soluzione sarebbe quella di aumentare le entrate ma senza stadio è impossibile.
> 
> ...



Tempo fa era uscito un topic che parlava di quelle famose spese generali pari a circa 80 milioni, ovviamente siamo primi nella graduatoria ma la cosa divertente è che la seconda (la Juve) come spese generali ha solo 40 milioni. Siamo gestiti veramente malissimo, dovremmo dominare in Italia e invece fatichiamo come bestie pure nella mediocre serie A


----------



## pazzomania (28 Luglio 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Tempo fa era uscito un topic che parlava di quelle famose spese generali pari a circa 80 milioni, ovviamente siamo primi nella graduatoria ma la cosa divertente è che la seconda (la Juve) come spese generali ha solo 40 milioni. Siamo gestiti veramente malissimo, dovremmo dominare in Italia e invece fatichiamo come bestie pure nella mediocre serie A



Direi che è abbastanza evidente, che spendere il DOPPIO della Juventus in "spese generali" sia sinonimo di qualcosa.

Voi che ne sapete di piu' in merito, in cosa consistono precisamente queste "spese generali" ?

E perchè una differenza cosi abissale (che non si puo' certo spiegare con la semplice incompetenza) con le altre squadre?


----------



## runner (28 Luglio 2014)

comunque a pensarci bene sarebbe molto meglio per noi vendere quasi tutti i giocatori e lanciare solo dei giovani Italiani o comunque che si allenano in Italia....

poi prendi giusto cinque giocatori tra cui tre forti e due veterani e crei un mix perfetto per ritornare grandi....tra un paio di anni si vende al miglior offerente e il berlu ci guadagnerebbe pure e noi avremmo una squadra vera che può anche lottare per lo scudetto!!

quando sento dire che servono persone in grado di reggere la pressione mi viene da ridere e quando leggo i dati finanziari del nostro bilancio ancora di più pensando che facciamo parte di un gruppo enorme!!


----------



## Serginho (28 Luglio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Voi che ne sapete di piu' in merito, in cosa consistono precisamente queste "spese generali" ?



Venne postato un grafico con tantissime voci diverse, quelle che mi ricordo erano sopratutto leasing e avvocati, che ci venivano a costare parecchio. Comunque è certamente evidente che dietro a queste scelte scellerate ci sia ben altro oltre l'incompetenza, però c'è anche quella


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Luglio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Direi che è abbastanza evidente, che spendere il DOPPIO della Juventus in "spese generali" sia sinonimo di qualcosa.
> 
> Voi che ne sapete di piu' in merito, in cosa consistono precisamente queste "spese generali" ?
> 
> E perchè una differenza cosi abissale (che non si puo' certo spiegare con la semplice incompetenza) con le altre squadre?





Serginho ha scritto:


> Venne postato un grafico con tantissime voci diverse, quelle che mi ricordo erano sopratutto leasing e avvocati, che ci venivano a costare parecchio. Comunque è certamente evidente che dietro a queste scelte scellerate ci sia ben altro oltre l'incompetenza, però c'è anche quella





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> I costi di gestione del Milan, a mio modo di vedere, sono del tutto spropositati. Questi che elenco in basso sono riferiti all'ultimo bilancio 2012 (pari a circa 80M) e in quest'ultimo le cifre si sono mantenute pressoché uguali. A mio modo di vedere, sono spese ingiustificatamente alte.
> 
> Nella voce "*altri costi e servizi*" rientra un po' di tutto: stadio, trasferte, pubblicità, settore giovanile.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Serginho (29 Luglio 2014)

[MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] grazie per aver ripreso il post

b) osservazione giocatori, consulenze esterne, costi agenti sportivi: 11,3M; 
11,3 milioni per avere in squadra bidoni che chiunque potrebbe osservare affermando che sono scarsi. Questa è sicuramente la voce peggiore, poi andrebbero comparate le altre voci con le altre squadre di serie A. In pratica noi di spese generali spendiamo come il Bayern ma abbiamo introiti nettamente inferiori, boh


----------



## Djici (29 Luglio 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] grazie per aver ripreso il post
> 
> b) osservazione giocatori, consulenze esterne, costi agenti sportivi: 11,3M;
> 11,3 milioni per avere in squadra bidoni che chiunque potrebbe osservare affermando che sono scarsi. Questa è sicuramente la voce peggiore, poi andrebbero comparate le altre voci con le altre squadre di serie A. In pratica noi di spese generali spendiamo come il Bayern ma abbiamo introiti nettamente inferiori, boh



11 millioni spartiti dai vari damiani, raiola e compagni


----------



## runner (29 Luglio 2014)

il discorso ragazzi è che se non punti su i tuoi giovani non riuscirai mai ad avere un bilancio in ordine

una scuola calcio ti costa 5 mln all' anno e ti può produrre talenti, poi ovvio che alcuni li puoi anche cedere, ma se hai un buon nome li vendi comunque a un prezzo alto....

il bilancio lo potete guardare mille volte, ma se non si torna a fare calcio rimarrà sempre un caos giustificare tutto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Luglio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> il discorso ragazzi è che se non punti su i tuoi giovani non riuscirai mai ad avere un bilancio in ordine
> 
> una scuola calcio ti costa 5 mln all' anno e ti può produrre talenti, poi ovvio che alcuni li puoi anche cedere, ma se hai un buon nome li vendi comunque a un prezzo alto....
> 
> il bilancio lo potete guardare mille volte, ma se non si torna a fare calcio rimarrà sempre un caos giustificare tutto



I giovani li vendi a un prezzo alto solo se giocano tanto e soltanto le squadre di basso o medio livello possono permettersi certi rischi. Ma alle big serve altro, ad esempio squadre B in un campionato di livello come Serie B.

Per quanto riguarda gli investimenti, invece, negli ultimi anni abbiamo speso parecchi soldi per rinforzare il settore giovanile.


----------



## runner (29 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> I giovani li vendi a un prezzo alto solo se giocano tanto e soltanto le squadre di basso o medio livello possono permettersi certi rischi. Ma alle big serve altro, ad esempio squadre B in un campionato di livello come Serie B.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda gli investimenti, invece, negli ultimi anni abbiamo speso parecchi soldi per rinforzare il settore giovanile.



io sulla squadra B in Italia non ci credo tanto che possa essere risolutiva, alla fine ci finirebbero tanti giocatori scarsi ultra trentenni e alcuni giovani che non imparerebbero nulla, al contrario una bella Primavera che possa mettere in luce il talento al posto della tattica gioverebbe molto di più (ovviamente poi dovrebbero fare un anno di ambientamento in prima squadra)
Il Milan ha fatto benissimo ad investire nei giovani, ma vanno anche lanciati, bisogna partire da un presupposto, che i TUTTI i calciatori sono partiti in una "giovanile" quindi i talenti ce li puoi avere in casa, oppure li puoi acquistare da altre squadre a prezzi contenuti all' inizio....
gli esempi di vari Baresi, Maldini e De Schiglio dovrebbero insegnare....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Luglio 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] grazie per aver ripreso il post
> 
> b) osservazione giocatori, consulenze esterne, costi agenti sportivi: 11,3M;
> 11,3 milioni per avere in squadra bidoni che chiunque potrebbe osservare affermando che sono scarsi. Questa è sicuramente la voce peggiore, poi andrebbero comparate le altre voci con le altre squadre di serie A. In pratica noi di spese generali spendiamo come il Bayern ma abbiamo introiti nettamente inferiori, boh









E ne aggiungo altri... tenetevi forte perché c'è da ridere:

- *Barcellona 12/13*: ricavi 480M, altri costi operativi 80M *(16,6%)*
- *Bayern Monaco 12/13*: ricavi 393M, altri costi operativi 87M *(22,1%)*
- *Chelsea 2013*: ricavi 255M, altri costi operativi 85M *(33,3%)*
- *PSG 12/13*: ricavi 400M, altri costi operativi 85M *(21,25%)*
- *Liverpool 12/13*: ricavi 206M, altri costi operativi 34M *(16%)*
- *Manchester City 12/13*: ricavi 271M, altri costi operativi 55M *(20,2%)*
- *Borussia Dortmund 12/13*: ricavi 250M, altri costi operativi 111M *(44,4%)*
- *Roma 12/13*: ricavi 124M, altri costi operativi 44M *(35,4%)*
- *Inter 12/13*: ricavi 167M, altri costi operativi 81M *(48,5%)*

Le squadre che buttano più soldi (in proporzione a quanto fatturano) in questa particolare voce della gestione economica sono Inter, Roma, Milan, Chelsea e Borussia Dortmund.


----------



## Albijol (29 Luglio 2014)

Ragazzi ma si incomincia a sapere qualcosa su come va "Casa Milan"? Ruiu ha scritto che è un flop clamoroso, che gli incassi bastano a malapena a pagare le bollette della luce, che l'intera operazione non aveva senso visto i costi altissimi tra affitto e costruzione...Il problema è che Ruiu è un individuo non credibile, qualche fonte più seria ne ha discusso?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Luglio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma si incomincia a sapere qualcosa su come va "Casa Milan"? Ruiu ha scritto che è un flop clamoroso, che gli incassi bastano a malapena a pagare le bollette della luce, che l'intera operazione non aveva senso visto i costi altissimi tra affitto e costruzione...Il problema è che Ruiu è un individuo non credibile, qualche fonte più seria ne ha discusso?



è una sciocchezza infatti. Casa Milan, per ora, sta andando benissimo. Secondo il *Corriere della Sera* (e altre fonti) in meno di due mesi abbiamo avuto 30.000 visite con un incasso di 500.000 euro. Annualmente l'affitto ci costa circa 2M. E nel 2019 la possiamo acquistare (in una finestra di 6-9 mesi) ad una cifra già stabilita (non si sa quale).


----------



## carlocarlo (29 Luglio 2014)

.


----------



## Serginho (30 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E ne aggiungo altri... tenetevi forte perché c'è da ridere:
> 
> - *Barcellona 12/13*: ricavi 480M, altri costi operativi 80M *(16,6%)*
> - *Bayern Monaco 12/13*: ricavi 393M, altri costi operativi 87M *(22,1%)*
> ...



Quella che sta messa peggio pare essere l'Inter. Comunque è incredibile come ci propinano questa storia del monte ingaggi, alto per carità, ma il problema grande sta anche qui. Non possiamo avere queste spese con quei ricavi, è insostenibile


----------



## pazzomania (30 Luglio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma si incomincia a sapere qualcosa su come va "Casa Milan"? Ruiu ha scritto che è un flop clamoroso, che gli incassi bastano a malapena a pagare le bollette della luce, che l'intera operazione non aveva senso visto i costi altissimi tra affitto e costruzione...Il problema è che Ruiu è un individuo non credibile, qualche fonte più seria ne ha discusso?





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> è una sciocchezza infatti. Casa Milan, per ora, sta andando benissimo. Secondo il *Corriere della Sera* (e altre fonti) in meno di due mesi abbiamo avuto 30.000 visite con un incasso di 500.000 euro. Annualmente l'affitto ci costa circa 2M. E nel 2019 la possiamo acquistare (in una finestra di 6-9 mesi) ad una cifra già stabilita (non si sa quale).



Casa Milan è una bellissima cosa, ma credo che economicamente incida poco o nulla.

Ha incassato 500.000 euro in 2 mesi, ma 300 mila in 2 mesi son solo di affitto, ad ora che ammortizzi la spesa di creazione, paghi l' infinito personale che c'è dentro, paghi le tasse, cosa vuoi che resti? nulla.

comunque mi pare poco 500.000 con 30.000 persone, significa che la gente fa giusto il giro del museo, magliette, gadget, ristorante ecc neanche a parlarne.

Una cosa come Casa Milan va fatta accanto allo stadio, li si che fai 80.000 presenze al mese.

PS: [MENTION=78]Albijol[/MENTION] mi puoi dare il link dell' articolo di Ruiu su casa Milan?


----------



## Albijol (30 Luglio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> PS: [MENTION=78]Albijol[/MENTION] mi puoi dare il link dell' articolo di Ruiu su casa Milan?



Scrivi "Ruiu follie tecniche follia Casa Milan" su Google


----------



## pazzomania (30 Luglio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Scrivi "Ruiu follie tecniche follia Casa Milan" su Google



ho letto grazie.

Beh fa solo un accenno nel finale, a me Ruiu piace su alcune cose, ma come sempre nell' articolo lecca Galliani e sminuisce la sua nemesi, cioè Barbara.


----------



## Albijol (30 Luglio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> ho letto grazie.
> 
> Beh fa solo un accenno nel finale, a me Ruiu piace su alcune cose, ma come sempre nell' articolo lecca Galliani e sminuisce la sua nemesi, cioè Barbara.



Vai a vedere ora, scrivi "precisazioni a proposito dei costi di Casa Milan" scrivilo con le virgolette, praticamente il Milan ha risposto punto su punto alle cacchiate di Ruiu e sta pensando di portarlo in tribunale per diffamazione


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Luglio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Vai a vedere ora, scrivi "precisazioni a proposito dei costi di Casa Milan" scrivilo con le virgolette, praticamente il Milan ha risposto punto su punto alle cacchiate di Ruiu e sta pensando di portarlo in tribunale per diffamazione



Sto male


----------



## pazzomania (30 Luglio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Vai a vedere ora, scrivi "precisazioni a proposito dei costi di Casa Milan" scrivilo con le virgolette, praticamente il Milan ha risposto punto su punto alle cacchiate di Ruiu e sta pensando di portarlo in tribunale per diffamazione



ahahaha...sarebbe epico..povero Ruiu!!


----------



## runner (30 Luglio 2014)

non ho capito il Milan è in affitto a "Casa Milan"?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Luglio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> non ho capito il Milan è in affitto a "Casa Milan"?



si!



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> è una sciocchezza infatti. Casa Milan, per ora, sta andando benissimo. Secondo il *Corriere della Sera* (e altre fonti) in meno di due mesi abbiamo avuto 30.000 visite con un incasso di 500.000 euro. Annualmente l'affitto ci costa circa 2M. E nel 2019 la possiamo acquistare (in una finestra di 6-9 mesi) ad una cifra già stabilita (non si sa quale).



.


----------



## runner (30 Luglio 2014)

sarà in affitto a una società del gruppo Fininvest o collegato ad essa mi auguro.....
[MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Luglio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> sarà in affitto a una società del gruppo Fininvest o collegato ad essa mi auguro.....
> [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]



non credo, se non sbaglio è di proprietà di Vittoria Assicurazioni.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> non credo, se non sbaglio è di proprietà di Vittoria Assicurazioni.





runner ha scritto:


> sarà in affitto a una società del gruppo Fininvest o collegato ad essa mi auguro.....
> [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]





runner ha scritto:


> non ho capito il Milan è in affitto a "Casa Milan"?



In affito a 2 milioni all' anno fino al 2019.

Nel 2019 diritto di riscatto a 10 milioni.

Non ho elementi per affermarlo, ma nel 2019 potrebbe essere anche pronto il nuovo stadio, che trasferiscano Casa Milan li?

Ai posteri l' ardua sentenza


----------



## runner (30 Luglio 2014)

sicuramente avranno assicurato pure le auto dei dipendenti con quell' assicurazione e sicuramente avranno degli sconti.....

comunque non penso che potranno mettere una sede in uno stadio, non sarebbe elegante da un punto di vista dell' immagine.....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Luglio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In affito a 2 milioni all' anno fino al 2019.
> 
> Nel 2019 diritto di riscatto a 10 milioni.
> 
> ...



Dove hai letto del diritto di riscatto a 10M? Grazie!


----------



## pazzomania (30 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dove hai letto del diritto di riscatto a 10M? Grazie!



Non ricordo... son abbastanza sicuro di averlo letto, poi magari era una cifra adcazzum


----------



## runner (30 Luglio 2014)

poi nella struttura del club non si può non evidenziare che fino a qualche anno fa, faceva comodo avere una società in perdita in un gruppo grosso a livello fiscale.....adesso invece no!!


----------



## admin (30 Luglio 2014)

Ruiu: ma lasciatelo perdere. Non commentatelo nemmeno. E' tempo perso.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ruiu: ma lasciatelo perdere. Non commentatelo nemmeno. E' tempo perso.



Perchè questo odio nei suoi confronti?


----------

